# {Build Log} sNiPeRbOb's "MorderPanzer" {Build Log}



## sNiPeRbOb (Mar 18, 2010)

First time posting a build log of mine on TPU, so here goes nothing!

I introduce to the TPU community my latest Work in Progress:

sNiPeRbOb's *"MorderPanzer"*







I have used all sorts of sizes of cases over the last year, but as soon as I saw the NZXT Panzerbox case during Xoxides "quasi-going out of business" sale late last year,  I new the time was right to buy.

My plans started out simple and innocent...






but things have gotten...  well... a little more complicated.

*Hardware:*
AMD Phenom II 940 (considering a 965...)
MSI K9N2 Sli Platinum (also considering a MSI GD70 board...)
4+ GB Ram
XFX HD4890
Corsair x64 SSD & WD 500GB Green HDD

*Cooling:* (here's where it gets interesting)
2x Swiftech MCR220 Radiators
2x Swiftech DDC350 Pumps
1x XSPC Dual Bay Res DDC 
1x Koolance CPU340
1x Swiftech MCW60 + ramsinks
12x DD Fatboy 1/2 Fittings
Primochill UV Blue 1/2-3/4 Tubing
Tygon Black 1/2-3/4 Tubing
5x Coolermaster R4 Black/Blue 120mm Fans

*My Goals/Ambitions*
My ultimate goal is to create a small, compact gaming-capable rig with dual internal loops capable of keeping the hardware cool and quiet while maintaining a sleek and professional outer appearance that is not "Over-the-top".   I think I am going for a "Sleeper" type project, where upon first glance the case will appear as an ordinary run-of-the-mill build.  Only after glimpsing inside will one truly get the true picture...

Things will be coming together rather quickly, so I will post updates as things get done.

A quick teaser for you guys who like new hardware...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 18, 2010)

wait and see what the new 890 boards can do, thats what i would do 

but subbed, gonna be good i think

and nice pic of that SSD

looks like a mans room you got there haha


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Mar 19, 2010)

The USPS was very kind to me today 

What could fit in such a tiny little box??






OOOOOH! Congratulations, it's twins! lol






DDC350 jenga anyone?






I already teased you guys with the SSD picture, but seeing as that was delivered today also I will include it in this update.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 19, 2010)

there is something wrong with that pic of the ssd... it belongs in my hands, where is that pic???


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 19, 2010)

Upsidedown MicroRes?  Nice.


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Mar 19, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> there is something wrong with that pic of the ssd... it belongs in my hands, where is that pic???



Thanks man, I can say with certainty that unless you want me to take the drive out of the PC at Noreaster so we can take a picture of it in your hands that it will never leave my sight... lol

I still have to figure out how I want to mount it in the case... I have a couple of ideas floating around 



mlee49 said:


> Upsidedown MicroRes?  Nice.



It's actually a MicroRes V2. It is the newer version that has a bottom plug, two side plugs, and the fillport plug.  Really useful and very versatile.


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Mar 20, 2010)

For those interested in a minute Update, you may recognize this little LC hardware piece.  Just got my order in from Performance PC's this morning!











Also got my Danger Den Fatboy fittings in!  Finally I have a small army of fittings to take pictures of... lol






House of Mirrors, anyone?











Here's the question for the general public;  Clamps or No Clamps?











I have some other new hardware to document, so expect an update shortly


----------



## HammerON (Mar 20, 2010)

Nice pics!!!
Love the black clamps - use them


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Mar 22, 2010)

@HammerON
Yes to clamps seems to be the consensus, so clamps it shall be.  I think I will do everything in my power to make sure the tabs are well hidden...

UPDATE:
Got some work done today on the DDC350 pumps.  I bought OEM versions of the pumps, so they did not come wired for molex.  Luckily for me, the Coolermaster fans I also ordered all came with Molex-to-3pin adapters 






I started by removing the ground and 5V lead from the female Molex connector






And then removed the other side of both leads from the male Molex connector.






Now we have to cut off the useless ends and strip the insulation off the wire






SOLDER-TIME!






hmm, is this 3-1 or 2-1 heatshrink? I couldn't remember so I went for it...






AND... definitely 2-1 shrink, better go find my 3-1






also, snapped some pictures of the new fans, Coolermaster R4 Blue LED 120mm fans


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 22, 2010)

Looking good, more pics please


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 22, 2010)

MOAR Pr0n TO THA PEEPZ!!


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Mar 22, 2010)

Great work my man, will be watching


----------



## steelkane (Mar 22, 2010)

Looking like a fun build,, I hope to see you get really creative


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 22, 2010)

are those fans going to be used on the rad?


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Mar 22, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> Looking good, more pics please



I will do my best to keep the picture-hounds well-fed 



(FIH) The Don said:


> MOAR Pr0n TO THA PEEPZ!!



Being in a business major at school, I keep thinking that I should start a Pr0n support group.  It seems to be an ever growing market lol



SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> Great work my man, will be watching



Thanks for stopping in Ian! Look forward to seeing some future creations from ya!



steelkane said:


> Looking like a fun build,, I hope to see you get really creative



The case itself just begs for creativity.  Starting with a case that is somewhat out-of-the-norm really leads me to think creatively and let me tell you the wheels have been turning daily in my head on this one 


p_o_s_pc said:


> are those fans going to be used on the *radS*?



^edited for validity  , and yes the R4 fans will be used for both radiators and for the rear-mount exhaust fan.  Really loving them, much quieter than my Low-speed Yate Loon's when undervolted.


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Mar 22, 2010)

so... anyone fluent in Google Sketchup? I need some assistance

NVM figured it out...

Battled my way through some Sketchup Tutorials and got this crude and very preliminary design for a sidepanel concept.  I am second guessing how large I made the window, and believe me when I say that this is a ROUGH concept.  I hope to have a more polished design worked up so I have something to follow closely.  

Just a note, the smaller rectangular opening is the mesh cutout originally in the sidepanel for intake for the PSU.  I plan to leave that just as it sits.





Let me know what you guys think.  Opinions/Comments are welcome and needed!


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 7, 2010)

Sorry for the delay everyone, Easter weekend was crazy! 

Still catching up. 

A long and overdue UPDATE is here!

Disassembled my PC and immediately got to work converting things for DUAL LOOP MADNESS lol

Mounted my MCW60 on my XFX 4890 along with ramsinks.





Also did some mock-up work with my newly-acquired XSPC 220 Rad for the GPU Loop















It's a squeeze but I think it will work


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 10, 2010)

Had a problem with kinking in a section of tubing, so for the first time in my life, I now own two Bitspower fittings 

Also decided to celebrate this occasion by building my own (Free!) photography whitebox.  Now I know it isn't professional quality by any means, but I think these pictures came out pretty good.


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 10, 2010)

this man has totally lost control... and it is fun to watch .


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 10, 2010)

This thread rocks. sNiPeRbOb, I admire your work. That's a great case, might have to track one down for my HTPC build.


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 13, 2010)

Well, 

This can only mean one thing:






yup!


----------



## ERazer (Apr 13, 2010)

sub, r those clumps any good?


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 13, 2010)

I haven't had any problems with the clamps (hoping that is what you were referring to ERazer).  They can be a little difficult to get over the barbs once the tubing is stretched out over the barbs, but I find that using a pair of small pliers with a piece of paper-towel (to save the paint on the clamps) works wonders for manipulating them into place


----------



## t_ski (Apr 13, 2010)

There's an old plumbing trick to put masking tape on the jaws of pliers to prevent marking nicely-chromed fittings.  Should work the same here.


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 13, 2010)

moar pics! BP fittings are simply gorgeous! they get addicting man be careful.


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 14, 2010)

Got some processing done on the pictures of the rotaries and here is the NON-pink/orange result 





















Stay tuned for a LOT of pictures tonight


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 14, 2010)

FUCK YEAH! I love these PanzerBoxes - thank you! Sub'd!

I've reading about MSI's 790GX-GD70 (with the 890FX version coming soon) and I must say, I was really impressed. Aesthetically that board will work brilliantly in this build and will work fantastically as well.


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 14, 2010)

@InnocentCriminal
I totally agree that the MSI790 GD70 board is draw-dropping drool awesome, but I came across a deal on a slightly different motherboard that I just couldn't pass up.  

To all, wanted to wait til tonight to post these up, but my impatience has got the better of me... lol

Latest hardware to arrive to my door (With much thanks to ExodusPrime1337 for assisting in acquiring this thing!)































AM3 






























And for last my favorite picture of the day 





And for those that couldn't tell, I like macro


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 15, 2010)

sNiPeRbOb said:


> And for those that couldn't tell, I like macro



well macro is great an all... but the real beauty of your rig really is truly not present in a massive close up of a gigabyte mb heatsink


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 15, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> well macro is great an all... but the real beauty of your rig really is truly not present in a massive close up of a gigabyte mb heatsink



I suppose you could compare my Build Log to LOST on ABC.  I will show you segments of the journey, but only in the end will you see the whole picture


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (May 2, 2010)

UPDATE TIME!
really overdue here, but unfortunately I don't have too too much for you guys. 

I'd like to take the time to recognize MNPCTech.com for their ever-increasing support for the modding community.




I have been in contact with MNPCTech over the last week and they were awesome enough to send me a set of their aluminum case feet.  

These bad boys should really help me get the proper ventilation and airflow to my bottom radiator!






Also got a pretty decent surprise for you guys... Introducing the new guy in town, MR THUBAN!





















My plans are to get the case feet mounted and the sidewindow cut by the end of next week. Also wondering whether or not I should do push/pull on the top rad for the sake of the new 1090T... Input is welcome.

Stay tuned America!


----------



## djshadow (May 2, 2010)

I can  even smell that you like those little incredible thingies ! I want your 965  
Cant wait to see how it looks done and running pushed as more as possible.


----------

